# Bob's Burgers 10/21/12 - Replaced by baseball



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Rec'd this tweet about 20 minutes ago:

@BobsBurgersFOX:

Attn. Fans: #bobsburgers has been replaced by baseball tonight. All-new episodes return on SUN 11/11 at 8:30/7:30c. // http://t.co/656hM4KD


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Sorry folks...this is probably "no news" for most of you.

I just walked in the door, turned on the TV, and looked at the Fox schedule (along with the To Do List), and my TiVo HD already knows this.

I *swear* when I looked at the schedule Friday night, Game 6 was a late afternoon game and Bob's Burgers was still on the To Do List for 7:30 Central...

I guess the MLB changed their mind sometime Friday or Saturday, and the guide was updated Sat or Sun. At least the whole schedule change worked out. 


Burn in Hell, MLB!!!

(And you too, Fox.)


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It's why the Halloween episode showed a few weeks ago - because baseball was basically taking over the schedule for October. Otherwise the earliest would be well into November.

Fox is basically a write off in October - it's all ancient reruns because of baseball. They should make Sweeps somewhere in the second half of October for some fun.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My guide shows that all there was, after baseball, was a bunch of 9 year old episodes of The Simpsons airing. Maybe they just did that out here in the West because the baseball was during prime time in other time zones. 

Don't care for baseball so, hopefully (?), this ends soon. The good news - I have several fewer shows to watch from last night and can continue getting through Mad Men Season 5.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, I gotta admit, Sunday Night is a killer, so not having a Simpsons/Bob's Burgers just freed up an hour.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It was just generic info (at least for some of us), so no worries about first run only SPs.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was just cruising through my 'To Do' list and see that the same thing (at least in my market) is happening for this next Sunday (10/28). None of the Sunday animated shows are airing again.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

ytsemike said:


> I *swear* when I looked at the schedule Friday night, Game 6 was a late afternoon game and Bob's Burgers was still on the To Do List for 7:30 Central...
> 
> Burn in Hell, MLB!!!
> 
> (And you too, Fox.)


You swear correctly - I don't think the decision was made to move the game to a 4:30 Pacific start until Saturday. I'm pretty sure the schedule at mlb.com still had it as a 1:30 Pacific start as late as Friday.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The way the World Series is going, I suspect the problem will soon be over.


----------

